# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] French Tabloïds

## Ivan Le Fou

J'ai beau, en matière de polar, être gravement américanophile, il m'arrive de faire des exceptions, de lancer des coups de sonde vers des auteurs venus d'autres univers et même parfois d'y prendre plaisir. Si, si.
 Bon, j'avoue, c'est rare.
 Il faut dire qu'hormis John le Carré, je rechigne devant les auteurs anglais; qu'excepté Stieg Larsson et sa trilogie "Millenium", les nordiques me laissent froid; et que malgré toute ma bonne volonté, les quelques romans italiens ou espagnols qu'on a tenté de me faire découvrir prennent la poussière sur une étagère.
 Les français, Fred Vargas mise à part parce qu'elle est… très à part, me déçoivent autant que les autres et pourtant, j'aimerais tellement trouver un bon auteur de mon pays, un dont je guetterais les parutions avec impatience, comme je guette celles de Dennis Lehane, de Michael Connelly, de Richard Price ou, évidemment, de James Ellroy, mais sans le délai supplémentaire dû à la traduction.
 Et c'est en fan d'Ellroy que je me suis fait avoir par ce "French Tabloïds", un roman noir, politique et français de Jean-Hugues Oppel. Le titre est un lourd clin d'œil à "American Tabloïd", chef-d'œuvre du maître, et le dos du bouquin en rajoute une couche pachydermique dans la filiation revendiquée. En prime, comme si cela ne suffisait pas, le livre lui est dédié, "fort modestement", prétend l'auteur. On peut se permettre d'en douter.
 Le principe était pourtant alléchant : revisiter l'année de campagne électorale qui a précédé les élections présidentielles de 2002 (rappelez-vous, Le Pen au deuxième tour, tout ça…) à travers plusieurs personnages impliquées volontairement ou nom dans une vaste manipulation visant à assurer la réélection de Chirac. On suit donc un commissaire des RG, un barbouze mercenaire, un cabinet de "Spin-doctors" chargés de préparer l'opinion, une lieutenant de police à qui l'on met des bâtons dans les roues, et un pauvre type solitaire sérieusement poujadiste qui finira en dindon de la farce.
 Du maître Ellroy, Jean-Hugues Oppel copie la construction en chapitre courts et, pense-t-il, le style bref et saccadé. Hélas, son univers tout à fait banal n'a pas le souffle de son modèle, cette Amérique des années soixante entièrement revue et fantasmée par Ellroy, qui grouille et transpire à chaque page jusqu'à devenir un personnage à part entière. Les personnages d'Oppel vaquent vaguement à leurs occupations mystérieuses, sans nous faire bénéficier d'aucun des détails qui font pourtant la crédibilité et le sel de ces machinations politico-médiatiques. Comment les spécialistes de PLM Consulting obtiennent-ils des médias l'attitude qu'ils recherchent ? Comment le barbouze parvient-il à manipuler sa victime ? L'auteur esquive toute explication pour mieux nous abreuver de compilation sans fin reprenant les "gros titres" des journaux de l'époque. Alors on s'ennuie ferme dans l'espoir qu'un rebondissement final donnera un sens à tout cela. Peine perdue.
 Il parait que ce roman a obtenu le prix "Mystère" de la critique en 2006. Voilà un prix qui porte bien son nom.
_"French tabloïds", un roman de Jean-Hugues Oppel dans la collection de poche Rivages-Noir, environ 10 euros._
 NB : Cette chronique prend une semaine de vacances pour cause de séjour à la campagne avec du wifi pourri dedans.


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Lotto

Un bon auteur français de polars ? Facile : Granger.

----------


## Toorop

Oui...mais non en fait.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Un bon auteur français de polars ? Facile : Granger.


Va me Granger ta chambre au lieu de dire des bêtises.

Non en France y'en a plus.

----------


## ElGato

> Un bon auteur français de polars ? Facile : Izzo.


Bah ouais, évidemment.



C'est dommage pour French tabloïds, d'autant plus que les bons romans/séries/film qui mettent en scène la vraie vie réelle politique sont très rares (les téléfilms hadeuballes qui traitent du sujet n'osent jamais mettre d'étiquette politique à leurs héros, par exemple, contrairement aux USA). 
S'il en existe je veux bien des noms.

----------


## Kunh

Tu peux aussi essayer Franck Thilliez, il n'est pas seulement français, mais aussi du Nord. Moi j'aime la noirceur de ses récits.

----------


## zurgo

On attends toujours le troisième tome de la trilogie "underground USA".. 

James Ellroy 4EVER ! :D

----------


## Trebad

> Les français, Fred Vargas mise à part parce qu'elle est… très à part, me déçoivent autant que les autres et pourtant, j'aimerais tellement trouver un bon auteur de mon pays, un dont je guetterais les parutions avec impatience, comme je guette celles de Dennis Lehane, de Michael Connelly, de Richard Price ou, évidemment, de James Ellroy, mais sans le délai supplémentaire dû à la traduction.


Je recommande cependant, dans les auteurs français, certes plus "noir" que "polar" pur et dur, les bouquins d'Hugues Pagan. Ancien flic ses bouquins sont sombres et âpres comme une camel sans filtre au réveil, pleins de tauliers rivés à leurs stats, de collègues stéréotypés qui collent cependant parfaitement à ceux des flics que j'ai pu croiser, de beaux voyous bien velus et de méchantes barbouzes reconnaissables à leur cravatte et à la safrane à gyro de fonction.  
Dernière station avant l'autouroute est particuliérement, de mon point de vu, intéressant. Il met le héros, sorte d'alter-ego de Pagan, face à ses doutes et souffrances de flic, à son désintérêt du monde de méchantes gouapes qui constituent l'essentiel de la hierarchie policière, et dépeint un quotidien sombre et obscur, où les perspectives sont aussi joyeuses que le budget de la justice.

----------


## Nomad

SanA A JAMAIS !

----------


## Eulmamat

En auteurs francais, il y'a aussi Dominique Manotti (Lorraine Connection, inspiré de l'affaire de l'usine Daewoo cramée par les salariés, près de Longwy), Didier Daeninckx (La mort n'oublie personne, sur la résistance) et Caryl Ferey est pas mal non plus, assez inspiré de Manchette.

----------


## Sylvestre

> (...)  et pourtant, j'aimerais tellement trouver un bon auteur de mon pays, (...)


Et Manchette alors? Grave faute de goût là...

----------


## umli

Heu et le Thierry Jonquet de La Bête et la belle ? ::huh::

----------


## frunzy

En sortant de ma partie de TF2 (ou j'ai ouné sa soeur le schtroumpf soit-il dit en passant) je n'ai pu m'empêcher de passer sur mon site préféré (qui oune la cousine germaine de la soeur le schtroumpf, pour ceux qui connaissent bien c'est la schtroumpfette aux taches de rousseur). Une news sur un polar ? Recherche d'auteurs francais ? -> hop coup de pub pour une nouvelle maison d'édition de polars française qui publie des romans noirs d'auteurs de diverses nationalités : www.moisson-rouge.fr . Oui je sais c'est un coup de pub, et ils doivent avoir un seul auteur français dénommé... Serguei, mais une maison d'éditions de polars indépendante, ayant pour référence ultime Dashiel Hammet et son "Red Harvest", ca vaut le coup de s'y intéresser, non ?

PS: et Thierry Jonquet, il doit ouner a TF2 lui aussi.
PS2: Daeninckx est un bon écrivain, mais un fou (paranoïaque et je sais de quoi je parle) fini dans la vie, et ça se ressent dans son "journalisme".

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Faudrait forcer Brussolo à œuvrer dans ce style, pour changer. J'imagine bien le résultat.

----------


## Manu71

Bon les gars, si vous voulez du polar:espionnage français de qualité, je recommande "Citoyens clandestins" de D.O.A (z'avez compris que c'est un pseudo hein ?), chez Gallimard, Serie Noire.

Ce sont les destins croisées de 3 personnages centraux (1 tueur, 1 espion infiltré, 1 journaliste) dans la période juste avant et juste après le 11/09/2001 (date choisie au hasard...).
Ca se lit très bien..ça se passe dans les milieux islamiste, dans l'univers des barbouzes et de la grande presse, c'est pas trop  manichéen, et pour une fois le coupable n'est pas le gros bourge' pédophile comme trop souvent dans le polar français.
Seul point faible: la journaliste/heroine est vraiment trop cruche...

Sinon, Oppel, dans le style "à la manière de", il a aussi écrit "Réveillez le président" ou apparemment il fait du Tom Clancy, mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut, j'ai pas lu....

----------


## belreinuem

J'avoue avoir dévoré/adoré la trilogie de Maxim chattam (ainsi que tout ce que j'ai pu lire de cet auteur) composé de "l'ame du mal", "In Tenebris" et "Maléfice".

----------


## raspoutine

Tiens, question:
Il est sorti le troisième tome de la trilogie d'Ellroy ?
j'avais dévoré les 2 premiers, le problème, c'était il y a 4 ans. Je sens que je vais devoir tt relire pr pas être largué avant d'attaquer le 3ème....

----------


## zurgo

> Tiens, question:
> Il est sorti le troisième tome de la trilogie d'Ellroy ?
> j'avais dévoré les 2 premiers, le problème, c'était il y a 4 ans. Je sens que je vais devoir tt relire pr pas être largué avant d'attaquer le 3ème....


Il semble prévu pour 2009. Look : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Madness

 ::wub::

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Toute façon aucun personnage de polar ne pourra être plus ordurier et cynique que Kemper Boyd et Pete Bondurant. :fandeellroy:

----------


## raspoutine

> Il semble prévu pour 2009. Look : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Madness


ok, par contre, automne 2009 pour la sortie américaine  ::|: , c'est pas encore pour demain.... Début du livre ce mois ci ds le playboy Youesse.... bon, lire du Ellroy dans le texte, en vo, à mon avis faut s'accrocher, et je suis pas sur d'avoir le niveau.... :<_<:

----------


## Manu71

> Toute façon aucun personnage de polar ne pourra être plus ordurier et cynique que Kemper Boyd et Pete Bondurant. :fandeellroy:


Suis un grand fan d'Ellroy aussi...(et j'ai un exemplaire dédicacé de "the cold six thousands") mais je pense que dans le genre personnages orduriers, l'anglais David Peace (la tétralogie/quadrilogie "1974", "1977" "1980" "1983" ) fait très très fort...

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Intéressant. Vu que ça a l'air dans la même veine qu'Ellroy, j'y jetterai surement un coup d'oeil.

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Suis un grand fan d'Ellroy aussi...(et j'ai un exemplaire dédicacé de "the cold six thousands") mais je pense que dans le genre personnages orduriers, l'anglais David Peace (la tétralogie/quadrilogie "1974", "1977" "1980" "1983" ) fait très très fort...


Je plussoie, j'ai jamais lu de polars plus malsains que ces bouquins de David Peace, j'ai trouvé ça vachement plus dérangeant qu'Ellroy.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Un bon auteur français de polars ? Facile : Granger.


Oh, non de dieu, non !

Izzo, par contre, oh pute borgne, oui. Mais il est super décédé.




> En auteurs francais, il y'a aussi Dominique Manotti (Lorraine Connection, inspiré de l'affaire de l'usine Daewoo cramée par les salariés, près de Longwy), Didier Daeninckx (La mort n'oublie personne, sur la résistance) et Caryl Ferey est pas mal non plus, assez inspiré de Manchette.


Manotti, j'ai lu et j'ai dû en causer dans les Papier Culture de Canard PC à l'époque, je crois. Mais je suis pas entièrement convaincu.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et Manchette alors? Grave faute de goût là...


Bah Manchette, c'est le porte-étendard du polar à la française, surtout la mouvance "auteur de gauche parce que le roman policier c'est d'abord une remise en cause de la façon dont fonctionne la société, tu voâ ?".
Mais objectivement, c'est hyper daté dans l'esprit, ultra bâclé dans l'intrigue. Reste un style magnifique de sécheresse et de modernité.
Mais... Super décédé lui aussi.




> Heu et le Thierry Jonquet de La Bête et la belle ?


Ah Jonquet : je me tâte pour vous causer de son "Ils sont votre épouvante et vous êtes leur crainte"... Mais ça fait un moment que je l'ai lu, et pour être sûr de ce que je raconte il faudrait que je me le retape et ça, pfff, pas sûr.
Intéressant, hein, mais qui mérite discussion.




> Suis un grand fan d'Ellroy aussi...(et j'ai un exemplaire dédicacé de "the cold six thousands") mais je pense que dans le genre personnages orduriers, l'anglais David Peace (la tétralogie/quadrilogie "1974", "1977" "1980" "1983" ) fait très très fort...


Ouais, d'accord avec toi : Peace, c'est costaud, et il porte mal son nom.

----------


## Manu71

Sinon, puisque vous avez abordé Jonquet, en polar "classique" (je veux dire par là, une enquête par des policiers...), il y a "les orpailleurs" et "Moloch".

C'est noir, c'est glauque et c'est pas trop politiquement correct "culcul la praline".

Pour ceux qui connaissent, les persos ont été repris dans "Boulevard du palais", sur France 2...(mais  à part J-F Balmer qui fait un honnête Rovère, le reste est pas terrible...).

----------


## MemoryCard

Le 3eme tome de Underworld USA du Dog sort en septembre 2009 aux US et en France aussi (source: un gars de chez Rivages, son éditeur)

----------


## Anax

les "Raner" de Klotz   ::P: h34r:

----------


## Treebeard

I'm Treebeard and I approve this message :




> Je recommande cependant, dans les auteurs français, certes plus "noir" que "polar" pur et dur, les bouquins d'Hugues Pagan

----------


## Aëlooker

> Bah ouais, évidemment.


 
A, Izzo  ::wub:: 
Sinon, c'est vrai que les bons romanciers de polars frenchies ne courrent pas les rues.
Un peu a la limite du genre, j'apprecie Romain Slocombe. Ses histoires gagneraient a être un bon poil plus condensees a mon humble avis, mais ce melange de polar et de nippophilie eclairee option petites-culottes non facultative me botte bien. 

J'ai beaucoup aime _L'absolue perfection du crime_ de Tanguy Viel.
Extremement bien ecrit, court, essayant de faire revivre le fantôme d'une pegre au bout du rouleau et qui tente un dernier coup, sans trop y croire. Dans le genre court polar plein de spleen, c'est assez top.


Je suis par contre un peu plus etonne par le manque d'engouement envers le polar rital, espingouin, rosbeef. Sans compter que j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'il y a une grosse tradition de litterature policiere latino-americaine et creole.
Il faudrait que je me rappelle du titre d'un roman, de langue francaise je pense d'ailleurs, m'etonnerait fort  que ce soit une traduction, l'auteur etant haïtien.
Meurtres dans les bas-fonds sur fond de politique du "pas besoin d'une main de fer, vu que je vais te debarasser des tiennes" des tontons macoutes de sinitre reputation. Le tout avec un creole a couper a la machette, justement, auquel on comprend marave une fois sur deux.
Tres depaysant. Ah, le plaisir de la decouverte des dictatures d'ici et d'ailleurs. Ca me met une tite larme a l'oeil tient.



Et puis il y a les classiques Montalban et son "Pepe Carvalho", et Camilleri et son "Montalbano", justement.
La langue de Camilleri, melange d'italien moderne et de patois sicilien etant une pure merveille, avec une traduction francaise qui fait plus que tenir la route -alors que ce n'etait pas gagne au depart.
Je prefere ses courtes nouvelles _D'un mois avec Montalbano_.
Mafia locale a l'ancienne, berger allant se planquer dans le maquis, histoires de couple et de coucheries, et bon vieux reglement de compte a la lupara. Ca a le charme de la rusticite, du bon vieux couteau a pain plante entre les omoplates parce qu'on lui a mis les cornes une fois de trop; loin des intrigues complexes avec requins hollywoodiens a la piscine trop pleine de blondes pulpeuses.


La derniere fois que je me suis remis a lire du polar, j'avais vise les Paco Ignacio Taïbo II pour son entremêlement d'histoire politique mexicaine avec des crimes, autant dire un vrai foutoir. Rolo Diez est pas mal aussi, chez les buveurs de tequila boum-boum. 
Suivi d'_Une ordure_ d'Irvine Welsh sur les conseils d'une connaissance, qui est assez marrant quoique recherchant par trop le too much.
Et _La corde et la pierre_, des frêres Vaïner.
Special. Un peu decousu, mais ca vaut le coup si on veut se plonger en pleine paranoïa et violence quotidienne du regime sovietique. 
Il faut dire que les auteurs ont eu le plaisir de vivre dans l'URSS de la fin des annees 70, avocats de profession, juifs de confession. 
C'est ce qu'on appelle un tierce gagnant.

----------


## Manu71

> les "Raner" de Klotz  h34r:


Y'en a un qui déchire sa maman de Klotz, c'est "Kobar"..m'avait vraiment marqué celui-là....

----------


## soccer_marmotte

> Va me Granger ta chambre au lieu de dire des bêtises.
> 
> Non en France y'en a plus.





> Oh, non de dieu, non !
> 
> Izzo, par contre, oh pute borgne, oui. Mais il est super décédé.
> 
> 
> Manotti, j'ai lu et j'ai dû en causer dans les Papier Culture de Canard PC à l'époque, je crois. Mais je suis pas entièrement convaincu.


Izzo et sa trilogie marseillaise c'est quelque chose, oui.

Mais les bons sont tous morts je vous dis... Parmi les morts (hélas), je vous recommande Frédéric H. FAJARDIE qui a notamment écrit : 
- la nuit des chats bottés (polar anarcho-romantique) 
- après la pluie
- full speed (se trouve facilement mais n'est pas le meilleur de la série des Padovani)

En lisant "patte de velours" j'ai dû passer pour un imbécile lors d'un trajet Nancy-Lille, tellement je me marrais à la lecture d'un dialogue  entre un flic défoncé et un second, un peu moins, dialogue concernant Valéry Giscard d'Estaing... :^_^: 

Plus d'info : http://fajardie.free.fr/index2.htm ou sur wikipedia

----------


## Shane Fenton

> Ah Jonquet : je me tâte pour vous causer de son "Ils sont votre épouvante et vous êtes leur crainte"... Mais ça fait un moment que je l'ai lu, et pour être sûr de ce que je raconte il faudrait que je me le retape et ça, pfff, pas sûr.
> Intéressant, hein, mais qui mérite discussion


Je viens de le terminer. Et je le trouve géant. J'ai aimé plein de choses dans ce livre : la description de la "carte géostratégique" de la ville imaginaire de Certigny, la manière dont il se met à la place de ses différents personnages (même les moins sympathiques), le fait que ça commence mal, que ça se passe mal et que ça finisse mal, et j'en passe... Bref, ce livre m'a fait l'effet d'une baffe en plein visage (tout au plus, je regrette que certains personnages soient un peu stéréotypés quand même).

----------

